# Cheapest place to get sonic '06? (x360)



## Deleted User (May 11, 2016)

Yeah.. title. For scientific purposes, and slight nostalgia....

I'm not planning on sinking too much money on this game, as it's not a priority.. and yeah.. if possible, not over $1.50 CAD (lel, stretching it aren't I) if not i could go for the amazon "Premium price" of $5.. which is honestly far too much imo considering what game we're talking about...

EDIT: lel...





tryin' too hard bro


----------



## BORTZ (May 11, 2016)

Im sure you going ask you local landfill.


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2016)

Bortz said:


> Im sure you going ask you local landfill.


i have no idea where my "local" landfill is... besides... i'm sure that anything from a landfill wouldn't work


----------



## sj33 (May 11, 2016)

The game is surprisingly expensive because it has developed a bit of a cult status. I recently 'rebought' the game on the PS3 for similar scientific purposes and paid around the same price as in the first post.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 11, 2016)

LiveLatios said:


> Yeah.. title. For scientific purposes, and slight nostalgia....
> 
> I'm not planning on sinking too much money on this game, as it's not a priority.. and yeah.. if possible, not over $1.50 CAD (lel, stretching it aren't I) if not i could go for the amazon "Premium price" of $5.. which is honestly far too much imo considering what game we're talking about...
> 
> ...


I've never seen any game sell for less than $5. $5 is almost nothing, just buy the damn thing already


----------



## BORTZ (May 11, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I've never seen any game sell for less than $5. $5 is almost nothing, just buy the damn thing already


I got the Genji Remastered for PS3 at around $1.98 not to long ago lol


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I've never seen any game sell for less than $5. $5 is almost nothing, just buy the damn thing already


You clearly have never used steam.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 11, 2016)

Well you can pirate it. Here is one for 5$

http://www.ebay.com/itm/XBOX-360-Platinum-Family-Hits-Sonic-The-HedgeHog-Video-Game/262426166967?_trksid=p2141725.c100338.m3726&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20150313114020&meid=b181dd3dfd9940ffbbe65db855103aa3&pid=100338&rk=5&rkt=17&sd=161997197841

Edit: Here is one for 3.50 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sonic-the-H...3&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=262426166967&rt=nc


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Well you can pirate it. Here is one for 5$
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/XBOX-360-Platinum-Family-Hits-Sonic-The-HedgeHog-Video-Game/262426166967?_trksid=p2141725.c100338.m3726&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20150313114020&meid=b181dd3dfd9940ffbbe65db855103aa3&pid=100338&rk=5&rkt=17&sd=161997197841


I don't have a modded 360, not planning on moding it any time soon either.. maybe when live gets dropped


----------



## BurningDesire (May 11, 2016)

LiveLatios said:


> I don't have a modded 360, not planning on moding it any time soon either.. maybe when live gets dropped


I found one for 3.50 if that works  I edited my post


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I found one for 3.50 if that works  I edited my post


"may not ship to canada" and that's a bid...


----------



## BurningDesire (May 11, 2016)

LiveLatios said:


> "may not ship to canada" and that's a bid...


Oh I actually won my first ebay bid and that was a wii u. I am sure you will win this.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (May 11, 2016)

That pirate site (that has to do with a "bay").


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 11, 2016)

LiveLatios said:


> You clearly have never used steam.


Fair enough. I wasn't really thinking of digital games when I said that, I meant boxed retail games.


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Fair enough. I wasn't really thinking of digital games when I said that, I meant boxed retail games.


true.. but there have been many times where they went under $5

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Logan Pockrus said:


> That pirate site (that has to do with a "bay").


yeah, because there's totally a pc version.


BurningDesire said:


> Oh I actually won my first ebay bid and that was a wii u. I am sure you will win this.


that goes back to "may not ship to canada"


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 11, 2016)

LiveLatios said:


> true.. but there have been many times where they went under $5
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Maybe, I haven't really gone looking for games under $5 but even the used games I've seen cost more than that.


----------



## KSP (May 11, 2016)

Dude this game is even hard to find pirated. Took me a while to finally track down a PS3 dump of this.
Good luck trying to find it for 1.50.

Honestly the time you spend looking for this game for 1.50 you can spend earning the 5 dollars needed to buy this game. Even if you pan handle on the street, I bet you that it'll be quicker to pan handle 5 dollars then to find this game for 1 dollar.


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2016)

KSP said:


> Dude this game is even hard to find pirated. Took me a while to finally track down a PS3 dump of this.
> Good luck trying to find it for 1.50.
> 
> Honestly the time you spend looking for this game for 1.50 you can spend earning the 5 dollars needed to buy this game. Even if you pan handle on the street, I bet you that it'll be quicker to pan handle 5 dollars then to find this game for 1 dollar.





LiveLatios said:


> I'm not planning on sinking too much money on this game, as it's not a priority


----------



## KSP (May 11, 2016)

Just imagine you spend 1 hours looking for this game for 1.50, you could have earned the 5 dollars in that hour and just bought the game.


----------



## driverdis (May 29, 2016)

LiveLatios said:


> i have no idea where my "local" landfill is... besides... i'm sure that anything from a landfill wouldn't work



Well, the landfill is GameStop's primary source of used games. This is why some games are sold with circle/ring and other scratches and that there is a disc warranty that employees try to upsell you on.


----------



## Viri (May 29, 2016)

Sonic 06 on Steam when?


----------



## ih8ih8sn0w (May 29, 2016)

Viri said:


> Sonic 06 on Steam when?


When Half-Life 3 is released, and Micro$oft dumps Halo 1-3 on steam.


----------



## driverdis (May 29, 2016)

ih8ih8sn0w said:


> When Half-Life 3 is released, and Micro$oft dumps Halo 1-3 on steam.



Not even then. It will come out for the 3006 Millennium aniversary of Sonic 06 long after everyone forgot how bad of a game it was.


----------



## cearp (May 29, 2016)

KSP said:


> Honestly the time you spend looking for this game for 1.50 you can spend earning the 5 dollars needed to buy this game. Even if you pan handle on the street, I bet you that it'll be quicker to pan handle 5 dollars then to find this game for 1 dollar.


i think this is the second time i have seen you talk about begging.
have you begged before? is it something you support?


----------



## ViolentRockstar (Jun 21, 2016)

U can prolly run a pirated version on this. It's an emulator but if you're desperate for not spending money this is probably your best bet.
http://xbx360.com/


----------



## driverdis (Jun 21, 2016)

ViolentRockstar said:


> U can prolly run a pirated version on this. It's an emulator but if you're desperate for not spending money this is probably your best bet.
> http://xbx360.com/


You do realize that is one of those scam sites that run you though survey loops, right?


----------



## ViolentRockstar (Jun 21, 2016)

driverdis said:


> You do realize that is one of those scam sites that run you though survey loops, right?


Oops didn't notice. I remember lookign for x360 emu's a few years back, but I never found one. I figured that after this long a working one would've been created.


----------

